# New Orleans Hornets (32-39) @ San Antonio Spurs (50-20)...3/28/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
AT&T Center-San Antonio, TX





























































































Preview​



> _The San Antonio Spurs look for their third straight dominating performance Wednesday as they go for a sweep of their season series with the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> San Antonio (50-20) has won its last six meetings with New Orleans, including all three this season by an average margin of 24.7 points. The Spurs have also beaten the Hornets five straight times at home since a 98-96 defeat on Jan. 24, 2004.
> 
> ...


Link

Probably another butt whipping for the Hornets on this game 2 of a back-to-back. Matt Bonner probably could beat this team by himself.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Bench came up big in the first half, which contributed to the lead at the half. Let's hope they can avoid that 3rd quarter slump and they might have a chance.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Rasual is hot tonight.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Hornets up by 9 going into the 4th quarter. Can they hold on to the lead? CP taking charge in the 3rd.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:lol: I told my daughter at halftime that old man Brent Barry would come out slinging 3's in the 4th. And I was right. :lol: Then of course Finley has to add his too.

The Hornets are doing what they usually do....stop going to the hot hand....which in tonights case was Rasual.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> :lol: I* told my daughter at halftime that old man Brent Barry would come out slinging 3's in the 4th*. And I was right. :lol: Then of course Finley has to add his too.
> 
> The Hornets are doing what they usually do....stop going to the hot hand....which in tonights case was Rasual.


Today is senior citizen night. I hate when they stop going to the person making the shots. This game is close, we need to pull this out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:lol: I kept yelling to Paul just now to steal the ball from Tony. He got the ball from Tony and then went and turned it over on the other end. Barry hit the 3. Spurts up 2 with 17.6 left.

Will we have an overtime? Hornets haven't lost in overtime all season right?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I knew it. I knew they'd sucker me into thinking they'd win this game. That's what they get from not staying with the hot hand.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I knew it. I knew they'd sucker me into thinking they'd win this game. That's what they get from not staying with the hot hand.



This was a heart breaker for me, I actually thought we could pull the win out. One thing I can't understand is why in the 4th quarter Byron took Pargo out and put in Brown. Pargo and Butler were two of the main contributors tonight and he take Pargo out. Oh well, I could second guess a lot decisions tonight but why bother. I'll never figure Scott out. At least he left the turnover machine on the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> This was a heart breaker for me, I actually thought we could pull the win out. One thing I can't understand is why in the 4th quarter Byron took Pargo out and put in Brown. Pargo and Butler were two of the main contributors tonight and he take Pargo out. Oh well, I could second guess a lot decisions tonight but why bother. I'll never figure Scott out. *At least he left the turnover machine on the bench*.


And the Hornets still had 19 turnovers to the Spurs' 9. :nonono:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And you know something's not right when Paul fouls out. I didn't even know he fouled out until I looked at the boxscore. I was watching the game but I wasn't listening to it. 1st time fouling out all season. The Clippers are playing Houston right now. If the Clippers win, it's over for the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> SAN ANTONIO -- _Tim Duncan scored 31 points, including his first 3-pointer of the season, to help the San Antonio Spurs beat the New Orleans Hornets 92-88 on Wednesday night.
> 
> Brent Barry hit four 3-pointers in the fourth quarter to help the Spurs rally for their fifth straight victory. He finished with 15 points. Michael Finley added 13 and Manu Ginobili scored 12 for San Antonio.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> And you know something's not right when Paul fouls out. I didn't even know he fouled out until I looked at the boxscore. I was watching the game but I wasn't listening to it. 1st time fouling out all season. The Clippers are playing Houston right now. If the Clippers win, it's over for the Hornets.


I didn't know he fouled out either. I just don't think we deserve to go to the playoffs this year. Even if Peja return, how long will it take him to get in game shape. D. West is just not the same player he was a year ago and Devin is not our answer at shooting guard. I won't even mention Mason.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't know he fouled out either. I just don't think we deserve to go to the playoffs this year. Even if Peja return, how long will it take him to get in game shape. D. West is just not the same player he was a year ago and Devin is not our answer at shooting guard. I won't even mention Mason.


I know what you mean bee-fan. I really want to stop watching them at this point but I enjoy watching Paul and Chandler. But this losing is digusting. Why did they extend Scott again? I think they did it right before Adelman was set free huh? LOL!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

bee-fan said:


> This was a heart breaker for me, I actually thought we could pull the win out. One thing I can't understand is why in the 4th quarter Byron took Pargo out and put in Brown. Pargo and Butler were two of the main contributors tonight and he take Pargo out. Oh well, I could second guess a lot decisions tonight but why bother. I'll never figure Scott out. At least he left the turnover machine on the bench.


Devin Brown>Janerro Pargo ive watched both peoples games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> Devin Brown>Janerro Pargo ive watched both peoples games.


He hasn't been lately. Have you been watching their games *this season*? Scott probably put Brown in at the end tonight for defensive purposes. Pargo had a few too many turnovers tonight but he doesn't normally do so. He gave us more tonight in less time than Devin.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't know he fouled out either. I just don't think we deserve to go to the playoffs this year. Even if Peja return, how long will it take him to get in game shape. D. West is just not the same player he was a year ago and Devin is not our answer at shooting guard. I won't even mention Mason.


Rockets beat the Clips tonight. The Hornets have had soooo many opportunities to move up in the standings but when they get help with other teams losing, they just don't take advantage.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> And the Hornets still had 19 turnovers to the Spurs' 9. :nonono:


I didn't notice that Pargo had 6 turnovers last night, I saw the stats this morning. And we only lost by 4 points, this game was very winnable.


----------

